# Salad Bowl



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I would have liked to re finish this salad bowl but don’t know how. The bowl is about 12” OD by 6” high and I use paint remover to get rid of the old stain / varnish but as you can see from the photos it still has various shades on the exterior / interior. Further sanding does not remove the various shades. It has been in the family for about 35 years and I would say it’s at least 50 years old.

Any ideas how I can re finish it with non toxic stains / oils ?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nicolas, paint remover does not take off all finishes. Are you planning on using this for serving food?


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Mike, yes I would like to use the bowl to serve food if I can find a suitable way to re finish.

The finish on the interior of the bowl was ok but on the exterior it was sticky and that’s why I decided to remove the finish. To my opinion there is no finish left and the shades of color I think represent the type of wood used


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The only finish required on salad bowls is inexpensive mineral oil. Apply the oil, let it soak in and reapply. Once it dries you are ready for use.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I will give it a try, thanks


----------

